# FreeBSD 7.1, Logitech MX Revolution



## Madjack (Jan 23, 2009)

Hello everyone,
After this mouse plugged into usb port all works fine, until...
When i press some button (except scroll, left and right) mouse hangs until i unplug/plug again.

Help please to set all buttons to work. Thanks.


----------

